# How I recovered-



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

Truth be told, there are several if not countless threads on here underlying how to beat or at least cope with people who are suffering from DP/DR issues that my input on how to overcome this phenomenon is pretty much useless and pales in comparison to the other posts due to their simplicity and effectiveness in defeating DP/DR.

Honestly. My DP episode basically happened like this.
I saw something that shocked me > DP > didn't know what to do > suffered anxiousness and delirium > stopped worrying about it > free of DP.

The thing is. You as a human being are sensitive to A LOT of things. It's okay to be sensitive. But to be consumed by over-thinking and worrying is IRRATIONAL. For people who have INTENSE DP EPISODES. Think about science.

Think about living things and non-living things. Humans think. A rock doesn't. A rock doesn't know it's a rock and certainly does not have the ability to think. Because it ISN'T AIVE. Therefore if you WERE NOT ALIVE YOU CANNOT THINK! But because you do you PRODUCE THIS STATE OF BEING. Do rocks suffer from Dp? No... I don't think so.

Next thing. One thing I've noticed when I suffered from DP is because I kept thinking everything was an illusion and because of this I felt unreal and my vision would become 2d.

Lets get something straight here. You are NOT a fucking illusion. Yes, right now you may think you are because you let your mind constantly dwell on the symptom of being illusionary that momentarily you DO feel this way. But AGAIN let us go back to being alive and not alive.

Not alive = No thinking process
Alive = Thinking process
Bad thinking process = DP

Say for instance someone dies right? You KNOW that they're dead because you are AWARE and have a THINKING PROCESS to determine this. Which means that EVERYTHING ELSE AROUND YOU, EVEN IF YOU DIE, WILL STILL REMAIN INTACT. This PROVES everything around you is indeed real

Another thing you have to do is build a voice. You need to trust your own voice that you will be OK and your thoughts are simply just thoughts. You need to reassure yourself that you're gonna be ok and even though everything is tough as fuck right now that you will indeed make it because you WILL. I was in denial and I wouldn't trust anything anyone said because what I was experiencing was so horrible and painful that I just wouldn't listen. But you MUST have FAITH in yourself and other people that you WILL GET BETTER.

If you can FULLY overcome DP/DR the experience itself afterward can feel extremely liberating and it feels like you can literally accomplish anything. Because by overcoming DP/DR you are battling your own mind and conquering it. If you can do that you can pretty much do anything

I hope this helps you guys <3 nobody should feel this way at all and you truly have no idea how much I support all of you. There are some people who wouldn't know what to do if this happened to them and knowing that we're here alive and still kicking means that we are stronger than we know. This is so inspiring and beautiful. Keep fighting


----------



## Vitellius (Jul 18, 2013)

How do you not think about it? It's impossible for me.


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

Cua said:


> How do you not think about it? It's impossible for me.


Socializing+exercise=keeping yourself busy. Easier said than done but instead on focusing on your DP focus on the things around you that try to engage you in them. Allow yourself to become emotionally committed to stuff, etc. this changes your mindset and the DP follows. You can do it. I was one of the worst case scenarios and I survived. Spending time back and forth going to the ER for no reason. It is completely possible and easy to recover if you have faith in yourself


----------

